
Academic researchers fire latest shots in adblocking arms race - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/01/academic-researchers-fire-latest-shots-in-ad-blocking-arms-race/
======
un-devmox
If a website wants to display an ad and ONLY display an ad, I'd have no
problem with ad supported content. It's what's happening underneath the ad I
have a real problem with.

So, ad blocking isn't really about the ad. I could care less if there is an
advertisement next to the news article I'm reading. If only the advertisement
was served to me and not whatever other b/s underneath the hood, then I
wouldn't have a need for an ad blocker. I wish content producers understood
this.

------
lainon
previous:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16012403](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16012403)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16025255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16025255)

